# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  درس تحويل الصور الى رسم بالرصاص

## وردة حلاوية

مرحبآآآآآآ بالجميع

طبعا انا خبرتي بالفوتوشوب ماهي قوية كثير 

بس الي اعرفه احاول افيدكم بيه 

اليوم جبت لكم درس بسيط جدا ,,

وهو درس تحويل الصور الى رسم بالرصاص

ان شاء الله يعجبكم وشرحي ينال رضاكم ,,,

بالبداية نفتح صورة عادية بالفوتوشوب وانا اخترت هذه الصورة ,,



وبعدها نذهب الى قائمة اللير ونضاعف اللير بالضغط على Gtrl+ j

سيظهر امامنا الشكل التالي 



بعدها نذهب الى filter > stylize >find edges

سترى الصورة بهذا الشكل ,,



بعدها نذهب الى normal كما موضح بالصورة ,,



ومنه الى lighten وسترون التطبيق يكون اخر شي هكذا كما في الصورة 




انتهى الدرس ويارب يكون عجبكم ,,,

----------


## Princess

تسلم الأيادي خيه
ويعطيش الف عافيه
حلو الدرس
لا عدمنا هالجهود
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## alzahrani33

الله يعطيك العافيه ع الدرس 

لك كل الود

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/2Nb82642.jpg[/IMG]

----------

